# Generator Alternator & AVR become very hot



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys. I have a problem with my generator that its alternator and AVR get very hot after 5 minutes of running. Few days ago my generator ran for half and hour and got shut. I checked the alternator it was very hot. So opened the cover and take out the AVR. Its capacitor was very very hot and became leak with oil. I bought a new AVR and generator started. But the problem stayed that both alternator and AVR are getting hot. So I am running it more than an hour. Even in one hour it is very hot. I checked the AVR capacitor it was 220uF and 250V. I don't know it is the right AVR or not.
Secondly in idle the generator speed is ok but when I put it on load its speed becomes too slow and after few seconds it maintains its speed but not fast as idle speed. Every time when I switch on a Fan it speed goes down and then goes up. Even with only three fan on load it sounds like it is running on full load.
Some people say that it is the low pressure of natural gas. Because gas pressure is low that's why engine speed goes down. 
Please help me to get rid of this problem. Thanks


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

If your engine can not get to or maintain rated speed, the internal fans for cooling the engine and Alternator will not cool either. The engine has to have enough horse power to get to an maintain rated speed. If your fuel system is not being supplied properly or not working correctly, the AVR will roll off voltage which will over work the AVR an Cap both. Bottom line if the engine is not doing it's job correctly, everything else is down hill from there. The engine has to have enough horse power to get to an maintain rated speed. If your fuel system is not being supplied properly or not working correctly, the AVR will roll off voltage which will over work the AVR an Cap both. Bottom line if the engine is not doing it's job correctly, everything else is down hill from there. More engines than not, have been burnt up by not running them at rated speed, be the issue a operator setting or, it's failure to make required horse power.


----------



## Tim Howel (Jul 30, 2012)

does anyone have a redi-line generator?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Tim Howel said:


> does anyone have a redi-line generator?


 Yes, I have a 120Vac, 60hz, 1600watt unit, in/on my 11' flat bed truck. I've used them for years w/o issue. What questions due you have?


----------



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

When I put generator on a single fan load generator speed and voltage are ok. But increasing more loads step by step voltage down from 220 to 200 volts and with every increase in load generator speed down for seconds and then up. Alternately its speed goes up with decreasing load step by step.Does it mean fuel problem or RPM problem.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

tahir4awan said:


> When I put generator on a single fan load generator speed and voltage are ok. But increasing more loads step by step voltage down from 220 to 200 volts and with every increase in load generator speed down for seconds and then up. Alternately its speed goes up with decreasing load step by step.Does it mean fuel problem or RPM problem.


The governor(speed control device) only task is to maintain rated speed given it's designed droop range. Which can be from 0.25-5% of rated speed. If the engine can not make rated horsepower the governor will not be able to do it's job, correctly or at all depending. To test, place a load upon the unit that has the speed lower than rated, then push on the speed control lever moving it to full fuel(do not over-speed the unit). If the speed increases you have a speed control problem. If the lever is at the full fuel stop, 99% of the time, you have a engine issue or you are overloading the unit in the first place. KW (true power)is totally different than KVA (apparent power)and gen-sets are rated and operate within both perimeters. To find one or the other the Power-Factor has to be known. Hope this helps.


----------



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks KRE


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

I was also suffering from the same problem with my generator and this thread really helped me to solve it. Thanks for sharing, I really appreciate it.


----------

